# Dataone Modem Configuration Problem



## DizitalNovice (Jan 29, 2008)

I have bought a netgear dm111p modem for dataone but i can't connect to internet with it, whereas i can connect to internet with another modem provided by bsnl. I think i need to configure the modem but i don't knw what to do. Plz Help.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 29, 2008)

The following should be your settings in the TCP/IP properties of your  Local Area connection. (Go through the Dataone user manual to get into it.)
        IP Address: *192.168.0.2*
        Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
        Default gateway:*192.168.0.1*

Primary DNS server:as given in the Dataone user manual
Secondary DNS server:as given in the Dataone user manual. 
 Click on OK after changing the settings and reboot the computer if asked.

Now connect the modem as given in the modem manual. (If you do not have the manual download from
*kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/DM111_RM_23Aug06.pdf )

Follow the step by step procedure given in the modem manual to configure. *Choose to set up manually* and enter the following settings.
VPI = 0
VCI=35
Protocol: select PPPoE
Multiplexing:select LLC based  
User name :    yourusername  (if baby@dataone.in just enter baby)
Password: yourpassword

and that is it.Where a restart is required restart the modem as per the instructions in the manual.

Not a difficult procedure once you try your hand and succeed.

Good luck.


----------



## DizitalNovice (Jan 30, 2008)

I got the internet led to glow using your method but internet is still not connecting it says remote computer did not respond.i am using this same connxn to write this usong a different modem.plz hlp. shud i change my modem.will that help. and oh yes.
in the modem login(192.168.0.1),there is a place where i can enter username password, and click connect. It shows connected but the internet does not work. i'm in a fix.the modem is a mere two days old.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 30, 2008)

Which is the make and model number of the other modem you are using?
If that is working fine, why did you buy this Netgear modem?
I do  remember, that another Airtel user had the same problem in spite of configuring the modem correctly.That was about four to five months ago.

Here also your ADSL link is established but you are unable to browse. There are quite a few reasons for that but I will not dwelve upon it since it cannot be resolved here and there is no proper Netgear technical support here.

You may return the modem and get any other modem that is known to work with BSNL Broadband.Dlink modems do work.(The earlier production models of Dlink had a similar problem, but later they modified it and the currently available Dlink modems have no problems)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

*remote computer did not respond

*I too had this problem when I change ma usage plann.......call bsnl guys and say them to activate our connection back.....thay r too lazy to do there work.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif


----------



## DizitalNovice (Jan 30, 2008)

the other modem is of my father's office. i brought it to chk whether there was something wrong in the modem bought by me.It is a modem provided by BSNL, very old of Huawei model.
@j1n, this msg comes only while using this modem, the other modems connects fine, so ne problm towards bsnl end may be ruled out.



Ponmayilal said:


> You may return the modem and get any other modem that is known to work with BSNL Broadband.



The D-link model is costlier, however even if I decide to return the modem, will the shopkeeper accept.Here in kolkata they usually don't accept to return their sold garbage.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 30, 2008)

A remote diagnosis is always fraught with inconsistencies.I once spent almost two hours on the telephone (long distance) trying to help a friend to configure his Dlink modem. It finally turned out that his dataone connection had been disconnected.( His phone was working though). So I do not venture to make any other technical suggestions.
Try to contact any other user using the modem successfully and check your modem with his connection and configuration settings.
Reviews of DM111p indicate that it usually does not work with Windows Vista and a firmware upgrade resolves the issue.In most cases upgrading to the latest firmware may resolve interoperability problems.
Contact Netgear Technical support in India.Your seller must be in a position to indicate whom you should contact next, if he is not willing to replace it for another brand modem. 
And finally a word of advice. Always check the return policy of the seller, the warranty terms,and how helpful he will be in case you have problems with your purchase and the technical support details of the product.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 30, 2008)

this may help you:
*www.techhunt.org/node/52


----------

